# Peter Jackson & video games



## Confusticated (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/news/a196498/peter-jackson-prefers-games-to-films.html

His LotR films might have been disapointing at times, but I am a fan of much of his work. I think he is highly talented in a way that would suit games. If he is as passionate about this as he claims, I look forward to masterpiece material from him, as the relationship between movies and video games is ever tightening.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like something to look forward to for game aficionados. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 20, 2010)

I tend to agree - I felt much the same when I played Call of Duty: Modern Warfare. The first one that is - as I found the sequel to be a bit disappointing, but the first game was pure gold. I think gaming has the potential to be much more immediate in terms of storytelling - as you actually have a real stake in the outcome. When a game is done properly as was MW1, it's a real joy to play. I could seriously talk about how good MW1 was for hours - it was a defining moment in gaming for me, much like Metal Gear Solid: the real potential of video games being realised. Somebody once asked Steven Spielberg (or so the legend goes) if gaming would ever be a threat to the film industry - and Spielberg said 'No, games don't make you cry when you reach level 17.' Final Fantasy VII made me cry - just a little bit of course - a tiny half-tear - a semi-snuffle. So up yours Steve...

Also a decent LoTR game would be nice...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 20, 2010)

Turgon said:


> Also a decent LoTR game would be nice...



Amen, brother!


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 20, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid, by the time I aimed I was dead.


----------



## Uminya (Jan 21, 2010)

Turgon said:


> Also a decent LoTR game would be nice...



There are some good LotR games out there. The MMO is good, and I know some rather good text-based games as well. The film-based games were playable, but certainly nothing to write home about.

The medium of the game is underrated. You can do some great things with games that movies just can't do, because a movie isn't interactive. As far as the meshing of gameplay and story go, the scion is--to me--a game like _Deus Ex_. It would be good to see more games--especially Tolkien-based games--with that sort of storytelling. Something from the Silmarillion would be much more refreshing than another LotR rehash, though.


----------



## iasc (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciryaher said:


> The MMO is good


I'd really like a great rpg thats not an mmo



Ciryaher said:


> The film-based games were playable, but certainly nothing to write home about.


Very true


----------

